
The real Casanova - pepys
https://aeon.co/essays/is-there-more-to-the-legendary-lover-than-his-reputation
======
doug1001
fascinating. For instance, Casanova (who was without a doubt a real historical
person):

\- arrested by the Venetian Inquisition and locked up in the infamous Piombi
prison, from which no one ever left alive, nor had there ever been an escape--
until Casanova, who spent months digging a tunnel, at the end of which he
lowered himself, by ropes and sheets, onto a gondola

\- after fleeing Venice while in Paris, he helped establish a lottery to
finance the École militaire; Napoleon Bonaparte was one of its first students,
who conquered Venice several years later

\- an advisor to Catherine the Great (she was not one of his conquests though)

\- he was a prolific writer, whose works include a five-volumne science-
fiction novel (Icosameron, 1788)

the author is Laurence Bergreen and the post is excerpted from his recently
published biography of Casanova.

------
Ericson2314
Most of it is in other summary articles, but not the part about almost moving
to the US.

